# What is the best thing to fill a concrete porch?



## derrick27 (Dec 3, 2008)

My wife and I are building a new house and I am needing some suggestions on filling our front porch.  The porch's dimensions are as follows: 40' wide, 8' deep and 5' high.  It has 8" concrete block with brick veneer.  Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks,
Derrick


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Dec 4, 2008)

what do you mean by ' filling ' ??? there are birdbaths in the conc deck OR soil backfill which'd fill up the hole created by the porch perimeter ??? if its soil fill, you won't be able to compact or you'll blow out the perimeter of block since you didn't choose steel reinforc'd conc,,, guess you're down south.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 4, 2008)

Fill it with sand. No issues ever.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Derrick:
I vote with InspectorD sand is compacted when it hits the bottom. Dirt will settle away from the bottom of the concrete leaving it unsupported.
There is also a decking metal that could be used to eleminate all backfill. The metal would have to be supported down the middle and across the back and I would use #4 rebars every foot in each direction. I would also remove a brick every 4' to allow the porch floor to be keyed into the house. The rebar at each brick opening should have a hooked end and run into the brick for extra strength.
You may find the metal decking is cheaper than having truckloads of sand hauled in.
Glenn


----------

